# Possible pregnancy after a molar :/



## eChristine

Hello everyone. I found out I was having a complete molar pregnancy in august, and September 2nd I had my D&C. I was told to wait a year to ttc, but the time is debated and different between doctors. Anyway, last time I got my levels back, they were 54(like sept 20th), then i had a period and another blood draw and he never called me to tell me my levels after that. I did take a pregnancy test though, and there was no line on it, so I assumed they were almost all the way down. I'm going to call the office on monday and see what my last numbers were and when he wants me to get another one done.
Anyway, right around day 14 of my cycle we had an "oops" with a condom breaking. He thinks he pulled out in time, but we're not entirely sure.
Anyway, now my period is late(3-5 days) and I'm worried because it could just mean my HCG is going back up because of the molar and that means I would need chemo, or it could be because of a pregnancy. I also realize it could just be a change in my cycle, but I'm also getting some weird-ish pregnancy symptoms. I've been STARVING, a bit nauseous, jittery, and have the exact same cramp in my right calf that I had when I was first pregnant. I basically feel pregnant again.
Either way, I'm worried. Anyone get pregnant too soon after a molar and have it be okay?


----------



## hb1

No advice as no experience for me but just wanted to say that I hope all is ok and that you do indeed have a sticky bfp :hugs:

hx


----------



## Clo

Hey hun, i got pregnant before i finished my follow up for my partial molar pregnancy although my results had been back to normal for a while by then (so i know its a slightly different situation) and *touch wood* all has been fine so far. I also saw quite a few people on a post-molar forum who had got pregnant before they should and gone on to have healthy babies.

If your levels are showing as high again now and you tell ur doc that there is a chance u could be pregnant again then your doc should arrange a scan to confirm that it is a pregnancy and not molar tissue growing back. As long as ur molar tissue was all gone and ur levels at normal new pregnancy should be fine...and even if it wasnt quite down to normal it would probably still be ok anyway cuz when i found out my pregnancy had been a partial molar we had been ttc again before that and my consultant didnt seem too concerned that i might be pg again.

*hugs* i hope all is well and you do have a little baby in there


----------



## Clo

Hey hun, i got pregnant before i finished my follow up for my partial molar pregnancy although my results had been back to normal for a while by then (so i know its a slightly different situation) and *touch wood* all has been fine so far. I also saw quite a few people on a post-molar forum who had got pregnant before they should and gone on to have healthy babies.

If your levels are showing as high again now and you tell ur doc that there is a chance u could be pregnant again then your doc should arrange a scan to confirm that it is a pregnancy and not molar tissue growing back. As long as ur molar tissue was all gone and ur levels at normal new pregnancy should be fine...and even if it wasnt quite down to normal it would probably still be ok anyway cuz when i found out my pregnancy had been a partial molar we had been ttc again before that and my consultant didnt seem too concerned that i might be pg again.

*hugs* i hope all is well and you do have a little baby in there


----------



## eChristine

Thank you sooo much for your reassurance and help! I think my period might be on its way now though. Either way, this gives me confidence in getting pregnant again :]


----------



## dan-o

I think you'll be fine hun, if you do get a BFP, just arrange with your GP for some betas to check how fast the HCG is rising & book in for an early scan :)

PS. I did need chemo after my molar, It's really not as bad as you'd imagine xx


----------



## eChristine

Ah thank you. I just took a pregnancy test to see if there was any hormone, and it's very sensitive one(dollar store brand, 25 miu) and there wasn't even the faintest line! So at least I know my level is under 25. My cycle is probably just going to be a little screwed up now, haha.


----------



## dan-o

Ohh, well good luck hun, hope you get that BFP very soon! xx


----------



## Clo

eChristine said:


> Ah thank you. I just took a pregnancy test to see if there was any hormone, and it's very sensitive one(dollar store brand, 25 miu) and there wasn't even the faintest line! So at least I know my level is under 25. My cycle is probably just going to be a little screwed up now, haha.

Oh well at least you don't have to worry this time then. I hope you get your bfp soon tho hun xxx


----------

